# Fry food?



## 920kikipuff (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there a product on the market specifically for fry? If not, do you believe there would be a demand for such a product?

I remember when I got into the hobby the first time there was a liquid food that I used to use but I've not seen anything like that since. Is it still available?
I now just use crushed flake food, but if there was a solid pellet-type food composed of ground bloodworms, brine, algae, etc. do you think people would buy it? I guess the even bigger question is would it work? In my mind, it would theoretically be a slow- release type pellet that could be nibbled on all day. Would it be better if it floated? What ingredients would you suggest for the best start for young fry? Am i the only one who thinks this? I'd like to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fry food depends on the fish you want to feed.There is golden pearls,its a dry powdered food I believe made out of brine shrimp naupalii.For bettas,Atison makes a powdered food called betta starter,which is pretty good food for the fry,but I have found the fry wont eat much non moving foods.Also Hikari makes a first bites,a high protein powdered food as well.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Livebearer fry will nibble at flake food and dryed seaweed. You can also buy Frozen Daphnia and Baby Brine Shrimp. If you have plants in your tank the fry will also feed on tiny animals growing on the plants.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello 920...

I feed my Fancy Guppy fry frozen brine shrimp and Tetra Crisps. Just put the crisps in a small sandwich bag and crush them with a wooden rolling pin. The rolling pin crushes the dry food into a powder, perfect for very tiny fish. I feed several times a day for the the first couple of weeks. Then I feed them like the rest of the fish, a couple of times a day and have a different mixture I feed.

I have fry in with the general population too. The adults get more food and are satisifed to the point they seldom bother the fry. As a result, the survival rate of my Guppy fry is very high. Probably why I have about 1,000 individuals in 6 tanks.

B


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

The big box stores carry a product called "First Bites".. I'm rearing my angel fry on it.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Melody (Aug 25, 2011)

Growing fish have varying requirements according to what species they are, which most commercial food fails to address. That leaves it up to us . Provide a varied diet built around what you know about the species and focus on healthy growth as opposed to fast growth. 

I rely heavily on ground/pulverized freeze-dried foods (krill, shrimp, larvae, seaweed, algae, veggies, etc), fortified frozen food such as Hikari Rotifiers, and gut-loaded microworms.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

But what about the high level ammonia?


----------



## dragonmoon (Aug 27, 2011)

I always used to use Golden Pearls and crushed flakes for my corys and micro worms or vinegar eels for my betta fry


----------



## Melody (Aug 25, 2011)

sion342 said:


> But what about the high level ammonia?


Ammonia is excreted as the result of feeding too much protein. Growing fish need adequate protein for growth. If you overfeed anything, you'll have ammonia issues. Feeding very small amounts several times/day ensures that the food gets eaten and allows the fry to utilize more nutrients.

Another fry food that I forgot to mention is decapsulated brine shrimp eggs.


----------



## bernrds (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been feeding small amounts of egg yolk. I crush a sliver of egg yolk, moisten a toothpick and put in in the net holding the fry. Not much or you can foul your water but it is a good fry food, easy to do. I also like frozen baby brine shrimp and "Baby Bites" by HBH
bernie


----------

